# i want to start landscapping, please help



## fce (Oct 4, 2005)

we want to contract maintenance or cutting of grass here at kingston ny.

can you please advise me how much per sqft. or per hour of pricing? and do we need to buy or rent lawn mower?

the total grass to be cut is 3,500sqft.

thank you very much in advance.


----------

